# Berufswechsel



## Omre123 (1. Mai 2018)

Guten Tag zusammen,

ich möchte gerne auf meinem Hauptcharakter Alchemie erlernen.
Nun weiß ich aber nicht welchen Beruf ich dafür aufgeben soll.

Aktuell kann er Verzauberungskunst und Juwelenschleifen.

Was denkt ihr?

Grüße


----------



## Aun (1. Mai 2018)

hast du auf anderen chars den passenden nebenberuf? du brauchst ja einen blümchenpflücker für alchemie


----------



## spectrumizer (2. Mai 2018)

Wenn es "entweder oder" sein soll, gib Juwe auf. Verzauberkunst ist nützlicher, schon allein wegen entzaubern.


----------

